
Coca-Cola Is Eyeing the Cannabis Market - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-17/coca-cola-eyes-cannabis-market-in-push-beyond-sluggish-sodas
======
CitizenTekk
Cannabis market is now captivating the mainstream market and fortune 500
companies investors as they have known that most of all people nowadays are
getting more and more open about cannabis industry. It's been a wild and
lengthy debate but it is now paying off as more and more people are reaping
the effects of the medicinal usage of the cannabis. This will surely open the
eyes of many countries that will see the benefits of it instead of looking at
it as causes of "drug addiction". It would also help many people that may need
it and get big discounts from hospital treatment that cost them really big
while a single oil from the plant can take care of the business. I just hope
there comes a day that the purpose of it is to help people in need and not to
monopolize the plant and take advantage on the people as it would take away
the health and helpful benefit of the plant.

